# Rideshare companies should foot the bill for the taxes we owe



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

See, $35k a year isn't much therefore uber or lyft should take care of the $2k (more or less) that drivers end up paying to uncle Sam. 

This gig would finally make more sense regarding how these Rideshare companies originally lured people to be their own boss and the "freedom" thing, etc.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Freedom to pay your taxes boss.

Gig not job


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> See, $35k a year isn't much therefore uber or lyft should take care of the $2k (more or less) that drivers end up paying to uncle Sam.
> 
> This gig would finally make more sense regarding how these Rideshare companies originally lured people to be their own boss and the "freedom" thing, etc.


Don't know about your planet, but on mine we pay taxes on our income. We don't get to have someone else pay. If they do, that's considered more income and guess what?...!

But say there was a way. Where would that money come from? Only two sources I see; increased fares or reduced expenses. The former will have to happen if they're ever growing to be profitable and give their investors a return on their investment, but it most certainly would not result in a reduction of your tax liability. The latter just ain't gonna happen. Even if it did, the reduction would not (could not) be used to reduce your tax liability.

The only way you can reduce your tax liability is to reduce your income or increase your business expenses/deductions. Suggest you take a look at the latter.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> See, $35k a year isn't much therefore uber or lyft should take care of the $2k (more or less) that drivers end up paying to uncle Sam.
> 
> This gig would finally make more sense regarding how these Rideshare companies originally lured people to be their own boss and the "freedom" thing, etc.


They do pay your taxes... the $2K is part of the $35K they pay you. You're welcome.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

No I meant outside of my actual earnings, they should just foot the taxes due on tax day.



sd1303 said:


> They do pay your taxes... the $2K is part of the $35K they pay you. You're welcome.


I think the latter may have made my taxes a lot less this year than last year's.



mmn said:


> The only way you can reduce your tax liability is to reduce your income or increase your business expenses/deductions. Suggest you take a look at the latter.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> No I meant outside of my actual earnings, they should just foot the taxes due on tax day.


So, you want ~$2K/year more in earnings... I can get behind that.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Most of that $35k you earn should be tax exempted already.


----------

